# Dish Network / Broadband



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

Charles Ergen made the comment with the merger he could sell broadband for as low as $35.oo a month.
I think DBS broadband will be the last choice in broadband, because of the equipment cost, difficulty of installation, you can't self-install satellite. Starband won't even let you do it. There are * BIG TIME* latency issues, you can't play real-time games over a satellite.

The only reason anyone would chose DBS broadband is because it is their ONLY choice other than dial up. Although people in very rural or remote area's might benefit.

Would you change to DBS Broadband for $35.00 a month, plus equipment?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

I might. Right now I'm happy with a cable modem,
and I use it for company work, so I get reimbursed.

But if I had to pay for it myself, I'd probably go
for the cheapest good broadband solution. I've tried
DSL, and wasn't terribly impressed.

We could also possibly move outside the small urban
areas served by cable and DSL. There's a lot of
room out west, even if most people don't choose to
(or can't) live away from the city. With satellite,
we could just take our equipment with us, get it
reinstalled to keep it legal, and we're back online.
Of course, I don't know how long it would take the
installer to get around to me, if he had to drive
a couple of hours to get to the house. I suppose
I could time the announced move to occur on the
scheduled date of installation, and point the dish
into the ground before the installer arrives.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

I couldn't use Dish broadband because of my VPN needs, but this sort of service would be a huge improvement for rural folks. Heck, it might help pricing in the metro markets on cable/dsl!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2002)

But if I was going to make the jump to broadband the $35/month would be a benefit. I am paying $49.95/month thru Earthlink. I could have gotten $44.95/month thru Bell South if I had a bunch of stuff like Caller ID that would cost me more than $5/month.

I really don't mind the latency issue as I don't play alot of games, and rarely if ever online. 

But VPN support would be a requirement. 

The hardware purchase costs would be an issue as well as ability to use a Cable/DSL router (which I insist on)would come into play.

I would probably not lean toward it, but 9 months ago when DSL was not available to me, I would jump at it for $35/month.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

The problem with vpn support is the high latency this connection has... around 500-600ms, I'm told. I've heard that vpn will work if you do a LOT of tweaking on the host end, but I don't have any info on that. Maybe in a few years' time two-way satellite technology will catch up...


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

Its going to be hard to catch up in regards to the latency. No matter what the satellites will still be 32,000 miles in the sky and theres nothing that can be done to make a signal travel faster.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2002)

agreed, but I'm sure that the system that is in place isn't used to its full potential.... that would just cost too much, you know.


----------

